# bogarászós



## zúzmara

Hogy mondanátok spanyolul azt, hogy valaki "bogarászós alkat"?


----------



## Encolpius

zúzmara said:


> Hogy mondanátok spanyolul azt, hogy valaki "bogarászós alkat"?



How to say "bogarászós alkat" in Spanish? Well, is there anybody here who can explain to me _what "bogarászós alkat" really means_. I do not know what it means even in Hungarian. But after the definition, finding some synonyms it is easier to find the proper word.


----------



## bibax

I should guess that bogarászós has something in common with entomology, but I am obviously mistaken.

I have found:
Ez csak hülye bogarászós tanács, ... (stupid professor of entomology) 
Igazi bogarászós hely. 
... nekik is kell bogarászós szabadidő.


----------



## Encolpius

To be honest, I have a guess, but I haven't used that word, so I am not sure. I checked a Big dictionary (Hungarian-German) and it says, the verb bogarászik means aprólékoskodik [be fastidious, be pedantic], so bogarászós alkat is, I think, a pedantic person. So it can be: puntilloso, chinchorrero, quisquilloso, pundonoroso. Is there any native Spaniard here?


----------



## bibax

My old Hungarian-Czech dictionary (1910) says:

bogarászni (rovarászni)= to entomologize (to collect specimens in the study of entomology)
bogarászat (bogártan, rovartan) = entomology _(hmyzozpyt)_
bogarász (rovarász) = entomolog _(hmyzozpytec)_


----------



## c p

Encolpius said:


> To be honest, I have a guess, but I haven't used that word, so I am not sure. I checked a Big dictionary (Hungarian-German) and it says, the verb bogarászik means aprólékoskodik [be fastidious, be pedantic], so bogarászós alkat is, I think, a pedantic person. So it can be: puntilloso, chinchorrero, quisquilloso, pundonoroso. Is there any native Spaniard here?



I can confirm. :]

But, to be more precise, "alkat" in this context does not mean "ember" [person], but means "lelki alkat" [mental constitution].

So i guess "bogarászós alkat" is more an adjective, than a noun (substantive?).


----------



## Zsanna

c p said:


> ... "alkat"... means "lelki alkat" [mental constitution].





c p said:


> So i guess "bogarászós alkat" is more an adjective, than a noun (substantive?).


bogarászós -> adjective
alkat - > noun

The term is not necessarily negative, so "pendantic" may fit but I wouldn't think as a first equivalent. 
We'd need more information about what is meant here exactly to be able to suggest a proper translation.

I can imagine that it could refer to a person who is only too happy to spend his life finding out interesting details about things. (Just beacuse he wants to know the details, he may not wish to impose this on anybody else.)

The original meaning is what bibax suggested and the connection is that if you examine a little bug, you bend over it, look at it from close (= exclude the world around you) and then examine it to its smallest details (that may seem an unimportant/useless activity to an outsider).


----------



## Encolpius

bogarászós alkat = naturaleza quisquillosa


----------

